# What weird stuff does your dog do??



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We all have quirks! I thought it would be fun to see what others dogs' do that cracks them up.

My two:

*Rebel -* rarely goes anywhere without a stuffed toy in his mouth. He never tears them up, but when he gets excited he will squeak them like crazy. Right now, his favorite is a big pink rabbit we have named CindyLou. If someone comes to the door, he will always pick up his toy before seeing who it is. Probably wouldn't scare too many burglars.

*Snorkels *- often makes a snorting/snorkeling noise, but when she REALLY gets going, like making sure we are in the bathroom, or a chipmunk hole, she will make this incredible noise - imagine you have an itch at the back of your throat, and you do that thing where you suck air through your nose to scratch it. You know how loud that gets? That's what she does, and just that loud. It leaves us rolling.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

oh man, i would love to hear snorkels noises! lol dogs making funky noises cracks me up!
In another thread i posted pictures of Tobi dragging clothes/purses/backpacks/ through the house as if he was taking them to his lair... he the cuddles with them.
If you don't take him out when he wants to go outside he'll begin to body slam the door, he'll then charge the bedroom door, if it's open he'll go jump on our bed and unmake it...
As soon as our youngest daughter opens her door he makes a mad dash for her room to get her stuffed animals and then plays keep away with them from her.
When my GF is sitting on the couch he'll slam his way behind her and start to make moaning/howling/growling noises for no reason, usually stops when she pets him.
He hucklebutts... it's lead to a cracked bedroom door, pictures getting knocked off the walls... imagine all out crazy mad dash butt down, ears back no holds barred.
Trancing, i've yet to get him on videotape doing this but its pretty wierd, he goes into a trance like state when he puts his head into bushes and just stands there as if he was in a zen state...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I loved the photos of Tobi dragging stuff around the house - you folks who take good photos don't know how jealous I am. And videos - way out of my skill level.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So freakin' adorable. My Finny does the same thing as Rebel, he loves showing guests his toys as soon as they come in the door. When I come home sometimes he'll try to stuff two, maybe three toys in his mouth at the same time and runs over to me barely able to see with toys clouding his vision, wiggling his butt. Topher sometimes mimics the way Finnigan lays down, I think that's weird. Maybe it's a coincidence, and if it is, well, it happens about 95% of the time. But anytime Finn is laying on his blanket, Topher goes and lays down next to him in the same exact position, facing the same way. Sometimes they'll be upside down with a front leg in the air, sometimes it's on the side with their front and back legs crossed, sometimes they're both curled up in a ball with their tail curled in front of their nose. It's hilarious... I need to find some pictures to post...

Rambo loves to roll in the grass while simultaneously making a snorting noise. He sounds like a bulldog (hes a pit). That's got him a lot of fans.

And Rogue, weird 'ol Podie... she's got a lot of quirks. Years ago Rogue and CJ (RIP) contracted kennel cough at the vet, and the stupid vet told us to give them vanilla ice cream to "soothe their throats" (before anybody in my family knew anything about good nutrition for dogs). Well, we did, and ever since then, if you take a carton of ice cream out of the refrigerator, within seconds Rogue will be in the kitchen...COUGHING. Yes, coughing. She never coughs, unless there is ice cream out. I don't know how she taught herself that trick.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I suppose the best bit I think my pup does is when she gets tired she will go into my bedroom (not where here crate is) and sit and look at my pillow as if to say look I'm tired and its time for bed. If I don't come in I will find her with her head on the bed just waiting )


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

All the stories are cute!
Mine is annoying but funny. If I'm reaching for anything, such as a dishtowel on the kitchen bench, just as my fingers touch it, it will suddenly be whipped away. And, there's the moron, running away, tail high in the air, ears up, dishtowel in her mouth, I swear she's laughing, the little bxtch.
She doesn't really do anything cute, just mischievous things like this all the time, its lucky we both have the same sense of humour!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a fun thread. One of our danes, Sarge, will walk from one side of the bed to the other and place his head over you and breath air out of his nose really hard if he does not have a crib mattress to lay on. He will finally start to whine a bit if the breathing doesn't work. I often wonder why he gets up and loses his spot to begin with!?!? He also does the carrying the stuffed animal thing. The funniest thing is when he carries it outside in his mouth and pees with it still in his mouth! He is a GOON!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> He also does the carrying the stuffed animal thing. The funniest thing is when he carries it outside in his mouth and pees with it still in his mouth! He is a GOON!!!!!


Rebel has tried that, but doesn't have the coordination - sometimes he drops it and pees right on it.



> She doesn't really do anything cute, just mischievous things like this all the time, its lucky we both have the same sense of humour!


 Makes you laugh, though!!

I swear, we don't need TV around here.



> And Rogue, weird 'ol Podie... she's got a lot of quirks. Years ago Rogue and CJ (RIP) contracted kennel cough at the vet, and the stupid vet told us to give them vanilla ice cream to "soothe their throats" (before anybody in my family knew anything about good nutrition for dogs). Well, we did, and ever since then, if you take a carton of ice cream out of the refrigerator, within seconds Rogue will be in the kitchen...COUGHING. Yes, coughing. She never coughs, unless there is ice cream out. I don't know how she taught herself that trick.


They are so smart - my aunt had a dog who figured out they let him inside if he was cold, so he'd be standing at the sliding door in 90 degree heat, shivering.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Most of the time Wallaby is in the house he is tethered, as we are still working on getting him to not be fixated on the guinea pigs. His tether goes just outside of my bedroom... most of the time when I leave the room he barely notices. But every once in a while he will get up after I'm already in the kitchen, or downstairs, and start whining a bit. When that doesn't bring me back he collapses into a hopeless pile on the floor, certain that I've left him to perish. When he sees me coming back, first his ears go up and then his featherduster tail. Straight up into the air and starts wagging like crazy. But no other part of him moves until I am back in the room. It's hilarious to see him almost completely limp and listless.... except for that furiously wagging tail.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

*Shasta*: Eats dog crap. I'm sorry, I'm sure other dogs do that but I think it's disgustingly weird. Other than that, he's a good little boy! (Also, if he would PLEASE stop trying to tear up the cat toys, I'd be much happier, thank you.)

*Sakari*: Princess dog. And I mean that in every sense of the word. I did not raise her to be this way, she came that way. It had NOTHING to do with how gull darn fargin cute she is at all! I am immune!

But she is about the pickiest little snot when it comes to going to the bathroom.

The area has to be just right. The level of the grass must be only so high, it must be evenly mowed, it must not be wet in the slightest, it must not have any scent other than grass, the temperature must be at a certain degree, birds must fly over at the correct time, the sun must shine on her in a certain way, the breeze must blow at a certain speed, the bugs must chirp at a certain tone, and she must circle the exact same area no less than 16,000 times before deciding that yes, ok, I will now go pee. 

And if you DARE sigh or roll your eyes at her because you've been standing out in the boiling sun for a half an hour while she inspects and decides? You have just caused the entire process to start over. And don't think you can out wait her. Sure, some will say, "If they don't go in a certain amount of time, you bring them in, put them in their crate, wait a certain amount of time, bring them back out. You say nothing except her command to go to the bathroom, you don't look at her, you don't move, you stand like a tree, don't let her dictate what you will do, you are the leader....blah, blah, blah.." and I say to them, "You have never met Sakari." She held it for 24 hours one time, (that is NOT a lie or exaggeration), just to prove her point.

I really didn't like her much that day.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Julie said:


> Years ago Rogue and CJ (RIP) contracted kennel cough at the vet, and the stupid vet told us to give them vanilla ice cream to "soothe their throats"... Well, we did, and ever since then, if you take a carton of ice cream out of the refrigerator, within seconds Rogue will be in the kitchen...COUGHING. Yes, coughing. She never coughs, unless there is ice cream out. I don't know how she taught herself that trick.


That is about the funniest dang thing I've heard in ages! I don't think I could keep a straight face if my dog did that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> *Shasta*: The area has to be just right. The level of the grass must be only so high, it must be evenly mowed, it must not be wet in the slightest, it must not have any scent other than grass, the temperature must be at a certain degree, birds must fly over at the correct time, the sun must shine on her in a certain way, the breeze must blow at a certain speed, the bugs must chirp at a certain tone, and she must circle the exact same area no less than 16,000 times before deciding that yes, ok, I will now go pee.


Now that is hilarious. i thought my dogs were picky - now i know better!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

If I started trying to list all the weird things Riddle does, I would never stop writing.:der:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Buddy will obsessively lick someone. He doesn't like anyone near me, so he always wedges his way in so that he's close to me. He also has to go under all of the covers and sleep alongside our legs or by our feet (You'd swear he was a cat!). He hates sharing. He never liked stuffed animals or toys until I got the other 2 dogs. Now he will steal EVERYTHING away from them. If I give each dog a bone or a hoof, he can't stand the other dogs having them, so he steals them away and hovers over all 3. He even used to be so obsessed about ME being the one that HAD to walk him. Otherwise, he'd pull out of his harness and run back up to the house. Luckily, he doesn't do that anymore.

Rodney always has to prop his head on something. He always jumps up on the sofa w/me when I'm on my laptop, and lays his head across my arm and part of my keyboard---he makes it very difficult to type. He always jumps up and paws at us when he wants out or wants to eat. 

Reagan likes to get into the kids' trampoline. It's hilarious to look outside and see her in there. She also has a wonderful talent of finding and ruining new things that were prescribed by medical professionals as she must think we like wasting more money on things. She recently got ahold of my son's new retainer and just chewed up a new pair of my glasses yesterday. AHHH!!! Also, her and her brother are SO loud when they start trying to clean themselves. I have to yell at them to stop when they do that in the middle of the night when you're trying to sleep--it's so loud and disgusting, and they will leave a giant wet spot on the bed. 

Forgot to mention, that Reagan has to always pee where her brother did on a walk. She's a girl and will even lift her leg to pee on a post or tree if Rodney does. hahaha


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha Roxi today as I was vacumning as usual has to follow me well thats wierd right there and she carries a toy in her mouth. I always try to grab it to throw it for her(fun to do this while vacuming ugh sarcasm) and that is not what she wants she just carrys it and follows me with the vacumn ODD!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

This is great! I love knowing I'm not the only one with crazy goofball dogs!

Shelby will all of a sudden just start running around the living and dining room. We call her Forrest (as in Forrest Gump). For no apparent reason she will just start running full speed lap after lap huffing and puffing and as quickly as she started she will just stop. My husband and I just crack up. Every so often Khan will get in on it, then we have both of them running around; but this is more of a cat and mouse chase when it's the two of them. For a BIG dog, he's actually pretty quick. She loses him on the corners, and she can maneuver under the tables to get away from him; but watching them is pretty funny! 

Khan loves showing his toys off too. The most annoying toy on the planet is this snake that has 5 squeakers in it. He LOVES this thing. He carries it around, trips on it, then lays on his back and just squeaks the thing. Watching TV is almost impossible when he is playing with it; but it sure makes you laugh.

Shelby can't live without her ball. I throw a racquetball for her in the house. She will lay with the ball in her mouth and fall asleep (picture a roasted pig with the apple in it's mouth) that's what she looks like, she will fall asleep and her mouth will get "stuck" in the open position. My husband puts the ball on the nightstand at night, so every morning she will sit staring and whine/cry/bark until someone hands her her ball. She will also curl up with it as if it's her "egg" She's obsessed with that silly thing. And if she can't find it, she will run around the house looking under all the furniture in this state of panic. We both have stopped what we were doing in order to help her "find the ball" 

Shelby likes to taunt Khan. She will take his toy, or bone then she hops around in front of him as if she's saying Neener Neener I have your stuff and you can't do anything about it.
If he comes closer to her, she will growl at him. Poor guy, he barks at her but it doesn't get him anywhere. So he will go and lay down and as soon as she puts it down he goes and grabs it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a great thread. 
Blaise, the brat, has a few little "quirks". He "back talks", if something is not to his liking, he makes this strange, gravelly "mrowrowmrow" sound. Sometimes, it even seems that he's muttering under his breath. It busts us up every time. He also likes to lay, cat like, across the back of a chair. Then he sneakily reaches down and licks the ear of who ever is sitting in his chair. I could keep going with him but I won't. 
Scotty, our big boy, smiles. He has little smiles, where you can just barely see his teeth, and a big "grin" where his lips are "rolled up" and you can see all of them. He also, has a "poor, starving puppy" look, that he brings out when he wants something. It makes him look like those old "abandon" cartoon puppies. 
I almost forgot,, they both use their front paws like cats. They use them to pat a person to get attention, to bat things up into the air, to hold on to toys and to give hugs.
Khan--I understand on the squeaky snake, we got each of the "boys" a snake. It drives the kids nuts when the pups start synchronized (?) squeaking.


----------

